# Unterschiede Fahrtechnik Fully vs. Hardtail



## anti89 (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo liebe Forumsgemeinde

ich stelle mir folgende frage 
gibt es etwas zu beachten bei der fahrtechnik zwischen fully und hardtail?


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2015)

im bezug auf was?
und in welche richtung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anti89 (17. Juni 2015)

ich weiß nicht genau in welchem bereich ich mit 150mm federweg spiele
generell


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2015)

was jetzt?
du kommst vom hardtail und hast dir ein 150 mm - fully gekauft und weisst nicht, was du damit anstellen sollst/kannst?
oder wie?


----------



## anti89 (17. Juni 2015)

ich weiß nicht in welche kategorie es fällt allmountail oder enduro oder was
darum geht es auber auch garnicht


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2015)

ich bin raus, sorry - ich hab keine ahnung, was du willst


----------



## Guru (18. Juni 2015)

anti89 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht in welche kategorie es fällt allmountail oder enduro oder was
> darum geht es auber auch garnicht



Hast du dir ein neues Hardtail zugelegt oder kommst du vom Hardtail und hast jetzt ein Fully?

Um welche Fahrtechnik geht es dir?
Bremsen, Kurven, Springen, Steinfelder, Backflip...


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juni 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Hast du dir ein neues Hardtail zugelegt oder kommst du vom Hardtail und hast jetzt ein Fully?





bastifunbiker schrieb:


> du kommst vom hardtail und hast dir ein 150 mm - fully gekauft und weisst nicht, was du damit anstellen sollst/kannst?





anti89 schrieb:


> darum geht es auber auch garnicht


ist doch logisch


----------



## Guru (18. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ist doch logisch



Auch ein Hardtail kann 150mm haben. Aber wenn du schon Bescheid weißt, kannst du ihm ja antworten


----------



## everywhere.local (18. Juni 2015)

Guru schrieb:


> Auch ein Hardtail kann 150mm haben. Aber wenn du schon Bescheid weißt, kannst du ihm ja antworten


das war durchaus ironisch gemeint.
ich weiss schon bescheid - nur verstehe ich die frage nicht.


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. Juni 2015)

Theoretisch:
Fully schneller und bequemer als Hardtail. Physik bleibt Physik, Schwerkraft dein Feind.
Praktisch:
Das Fahrwerk ersetzt nicht die Linienwahl bei Kurven, Steinen, Wurzeln, richtiges bremsen und die richtige Position auf dem Rad.


Also kein Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (18. Juni 2015)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Theoretisch:
> Fully schneller und bequemer als Hardtail. Physik bleibt Physik, *Schwerkraft dein Feind.*



Hä?  Würdest du lieber ohne Schwerkraft biken?


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. Juni 2015)

Wurzelteppiche und harte Landungen verlören einiges an Anforderung 

Einige "Feinde" sind da um sie zu überlisten, macht ja den Sport aus. Einfach nicht so schwarzweiß interpretieren.


----------



## alROD (28. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre Hardtail und hatte das Stumpjumper von nem Freund ausgeliehen. Bergauf liebe ich mein leichtes Rad, aber Trail fahren ist gefedert viel entspannter. 
Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinem Rad, aber nur weil jetzt dann das dritte Kind kommt...


----------



## Radler-01 (28. Juni 2015)

Es ist und bleibt das Faszinierende an Foren: aus jeder Thread-Eröffnung -egal wie sinnvoll/-frei eine Frage gestellt wird- entwickelt sich immer wieder eine "Diskussion", weil es Nutzer gibt, die sich dafür Zeit nehmen.  
Und das, obwohl der TE nicht mehr "auftaucht"...


----------



## Deleted 58680 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich denke, dass der TE selbst nicht weiss, was er eigentlich fragen wollte.

Hat trotzdem Spass gemacht den Thread zu lesen.


----------



## anti89 (28. Juni 2015)

keine panik ich weiß sehr gut was ich fragen wollte 
ich weiß nur nicht wie ich es erklären soll damit ihr es versteht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (28. Juni 2015)

Dann versuche es doch mal mit einfachen Worten


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2015)

anti89 schrieb:


> keine panik ich weiß sehr gut was ich fragen wollte
> ich weiß nur nicht wie ich es erklären soll damit ihr es versteht



Das neue Carver Drift mit Suntour und Alivio ist wohl nicht so der Burner und dein altes Hardtail war iwie besser???


----------



## Seebl (28. Juni 2015)

Ach der schon wieder.

Du solltest erstmal aufpassen, dass deine Alivio nicht die Erdrotation außer Kraft setzt!
Sonst ist es ziemlich ähnlich. Die Reifen gehören nach unten, der Körper richtung Lenker, der Kopf nach oben.


----------



## anti89 (28. Juni 2015)

wenn dir meine beiträge nicht passen kannst du mich ja gerne melden oder hast du einfach nur langeweile 

irgendwie ist es komisch das man hier nur anständige antworten bekommt wenn man ein bike fährt was mindestens 1000€  (hardtail 1000€ fully2500€) kostet echt schade eigentlich


----------



## Deleted 58680 (29. Juni 2015)

Man bekommt nur ordentliche Antworten, wenn klar ist, was eigentlich gewollt ist.

Deine Radmarke ist mir egal.


----------



## sbradl (29. Juni 2015)

Vermutlich möchte der TE wissen, in wieweit er seine Fahrtechnik anpassen muss, wenn er zwischen HT und Fully wechselt?


----------



## frogmatic (29. Juni 2015)

anti89 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht genau in welchem bereich ich mit 150mm federweg spiele
> generell


Hat mit der Fahrtechnik nix zu tun.


anti89 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht in welche kategorie es fällt allmountail oder enduro oder was
> darum geht es auber auch garnicht


Ja, darum geht es nicht...


anti89 schrieb:


> keine panik ich weiß sehr gut was ich fragen wollte
> ich weiß nur nicht wie ich es erklären soll damit ihr es versteht


Vielleicht stellst du deine Frage(n) erstmal so, dass du sie selbst verstehst?


anti89 schrieb:


> wenn dir meine beiträge nicht passen kannst du mich ja gerne melden oder hast du einfach nur langeweile
> 
> irgendwie ist es komisch das man hier nur anständige antworten bekommt wenn man ein bike fährt was mindestens 1000€  (hardtail 1000€ fully2500€) kostet echt schade eigentlich


Nein, es bekommt jeder anständige Antworten, der anständige Fragen stellt.

Merkste jetzt, warum du in Deutsch besser aufgepasst hättest...?


----------



## frogmatic (29. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> er hat n scheiss verstanden.
> er war nur der einzige von uns, der richtig geraten hat!


Und das, wo hier gar nicht "Rate mal mit Rosenthal" ist.
Wolltest du denn jetzt noch etwas wissen?


----------



## frogmatic (29. Juni 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> ne, danke. ich muss jetzt erstmal meinen neuen schlauch testen.


Im Fully, oder im Hardtail?


----------



## MrMapei (29. Juni 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Im Fully, oder im Hardtail?


Wenn er seine Technik entsprechend anpasst, wäre das egal !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smlyyy (29. Juni 2015)

Ehrlicherweise finde es erstaunlich, dass zwar jeder auf dem TE "rumhackt" & eigtl. auch genervt von dem Thread ist, sich den Post aber nicht entgehen lassen will - ob nun komplett Offtopic oder nicht. 

@anti89: Die grundlegende Fahrtechnik sollte überall gleich sein, ob nun Dreirad, Hardtail oder Fully. Das Fully verzeiht mehr, das HT lässt Dich mehr spüren - was nicht zwingend negativ ist.

So far,
smlyyy

P.S.: Den Thread einmal ganz durchgegangen, tut mir der TE nur leid. Sicher, es gab keine konkreten, genauen Fragen. Aber ihm wurde auch gleich, nachdem er die Gegenfragen nicht ganz verstanden hat, mit Sarkasmus und Ironie entgegengetreten. Nicht cool. Der Duden für's Benehmen heißt Knigge, meine Lieben.


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juni 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Im Fully, oder im Hardtail?





MrMapei schrieb:


> Wenn er seine Technik entsprechend anpasst, wäre das egal !


aber auch nur mit absenkbarer sattelstütze.


----------



## Michael Sch (29. Juni 2015)

ich muss gestehen das ich von Fahrtechnik keine Ahnung habe und beim MTB erst recht nicht, egal ob mit oder ohne Feder. Was ich aber weis ist das es nicht die Fahrtechnik gibt sondern unterschiedliche Fahrtechniken für unterschiedliche Fahrsituationen.
Also wäre es um die frage zu beantworten schon mal hilfreich zu wissen um welche Fahrsituation es denn gehen soll. Also Berg Hoch oder doch Runter, Auf einem breiten gutem Weg, oder irgendwo quer durch über Wurzeln und Steine.


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juni 2015)

so, um das ganze jetzt mal zu beenden:
ich hoffe ja, dass ich nun verstanden habe, was du willst. kurze zusammenfassung:
du bist vorher hardtail gefahren. damit hast du dir ein gewisses mass an fahrtechnik zugelegt. jetzt hast du dir ein fully gekauft und willst wissen, was zu beachten ist?
die top-antwort:
herzlichen glückwunsch. zuerst mal zum neuen bike und dann zu deiner glücklichen situation.
es ist generell empfehlenswert, so wie es dir - mehr oder weniger zufällig - geschehen ist, fahrtechnik auf dem hardtail zu erlernen, da deine bewegungen direkter vom bike aufgenommen werden.
im gelände hast du jetzt mit dem fully eigentlich nur vorteile. das bike gibt dem untergrund besser nach und du musst weniger "arbeiten" - steckst du den gleichen aufwand wie mit dem hardtail rein, bekommst du sogar noch mehr (geschwindigkeit, flow,...) zurück.
einzig solltest du beachten, dass deine beinarbeit nach unten (wie für einen manual z.b.) nicht mehr ganz so stark belohnt und eher vom fahrwerk aufgefressen wird. also da etwas mehr kraft aufwenden 

ansonsten merkst schon, wie sich das verhält - beim normalen fahren wird es sicher nicht komplizierter...


----------



## frogmatic (29. Juni 2015)

smlyyy schrieb:


> P.S.: Den Thread einmal ganz durchgegangen, tut mir der TE nur leid. Sicher, es gab keine konkreten, genauen Fragen. Aber ihm wurde auch gleich, nachdem er die Gegenfragen nicht ganz verstanden hat, mit Sarkasmus und Ironie entgegengetreten. Nicht cool. Der Duden für's Benehmen heißt Knigge, meine Lieben.





anti89 schrieb:


> kümmer dich um deinen driss


Äh, ja.
Wie man in den Wald reinruft*...

Ich denke es sind immer noch genug Forenten am Start, die durchaus ein oder zwei konkrete Fragen beantworten würden.
Wenn der TE sie denn mal stellen würde.

Vielleicht ein bisschen querlesen, und nachvollziehen wie Fragen aussehen, auf die es auch vernünftige Antworten gibt?
Der TE ist ja nicht mehr 13.



*man kann übrigens Einträge noch nachträglich bearbeiten, um z.B. Fehler in der Sprache oder im Benehmen zu korrigieren.


----------



## smlyyy (29. Juni 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Äh, ja.
> Wie man in den Wald reinruft*...
> 
> Ich denke es sind immer noch genug Forenten am Start, die durchaus ein oder zwei konkrete Fragen beantworten würden.
> ...




Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass die "Fragen" eher weniger sinnvoll gestellt wurden, in sofern es denn Fragen waren. Aber das erste "gegen" kam nicht von ihm.  Dein Zitat von ihm kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen - gelöscht?! Meine Kernaussage sollte auch eigtl. sein, dass ich entweder versuche zu helfen oder eben sage; "Hey, macht keinen Sinn - ciao." Aber hier hatte es doch teilweise schon RTL-Züge angenommen, alá; "Wir ziehen über jmd. her, obwohl dieser Jemand noch anwesend ist." 

Sonnige Woche & Kette rechts.


----------



## everywhere.local (29. Juni 2015)

smlyyy schrieb:


> "Wir ziehen über jmd. her, obwohl dieser Jemand noch anwesend ist."
> Sonnige Woche & Kette rechts.


besser so als hinterm rücken


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juni 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Im Fully, oder im Hardtail?


----------



## frogmatic (29. Juni 2015)

Das Zitat ist aus einem anderen Fred zitiert, wollte mal schauen was der @anti89 sonst so treibt...

Ansonsten - hinter seinem Rücken über ihn herziehen ist doch noch mieser?
Dann lieber frisch von der Leber weg, und hier sind die wenigsten nachtragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juni 2015)

Nachtragend darf man mir schon sein - aber bitte nur bis max. 14,3 Kilo und mit tragefreundlichem Rahmendesign. Mehr muss aber wirklich nicht sein, es soll ja auch so richtig warm werden, die Tage.


----------



## swe68 (29. Juni 2015)

*hab ein paar Sachen gelöscht. Man muss den TE nicht gleich so behandeln.

@TE - bitte Fragen klarer formulieren. Hat mit Rechtschreibung nichts zu tun.

-swe68*


----------



## RetroRider (29. Juni 2015)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Theoretisch:
> Fully schneller und bequemer als Hardtail. Physik bleibt Physik, Schwerkraft dein Feind.
> [...]


Bergauf ist die Schwerkraft mein Feind. Bergab ist die Schwerkraft mein Freund.



smlyyy schrieb:


> [...]
> P.S.: Den Thread einmal ganz durchgegangen, tut mir der TE nur leid. Sicher, es gab keine konkreten, genauen Fragen. Aber ihm wurde auch gleich, nachdem er die Gegenfragen nicht ganz verstanden hat, mit Sarkasmus und Ironie entgegengetreten. Nicht cool. Der Duden für's Benehmen heißt Knigge, meine Lieben.


Freiherr von Knigge war doch verschuldet. Der hat nur deshalb was von kommunistischen Benimmregeln gefaselt, weil er provozieren und ein freches Bürschchen sein wollte. Total unrealistisch, sowas. Fast so schlimm wie gegen Krieg zu sein.


----------



## noocelo (30. Juni 2015)

... watt'n eiertanz hier.  

@anti89 gibt's einen grund, sinnvolle rückfragen zu ignorieren?


----------



## MTBLA (12. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> so, um das ganze jetzt mal zu beenden:
> ich hoffe ja, dass ich nun verstanden habe, was du willst. kurze zusammenfassung:
> du bist vorher hardtail gefahren. damit hast du dir ein gewisses mass an fahrtechnik zugelegt. jetzt hast du dir ein fully gekauft und willst wissen, was zu beachten ist?
> die top-antwort:
> ...



Danke für diese sachliche Antwort ! 
Für mich als Hardtailer steht nächstes Jahr auch ein Fullyupgrade an. Genau die von Dir angestellten Vergleiche haben mich auch beschäftigt.

Ich sehe das auch so daß die "Hardtailschule" einen zum bewussten achten auf Untergrund und Fahrtechnik zwingt.

Frage an die Profis unter euch: Einmal Fully immer Fully ? Oder fahrt ihr gelegentlich auch nochmal Hardtail im Gelände ?
Wenn ja, aus welchen Gründen ? (Ausser Fully in Reparatur oder Umbau)

Dickes Danke nochmal an bastifunbiker - solche Kommentare machen dieses Forum auch für mich immer wieder zu einer Anlaufstelle um mein Wissen zu erweitern.


----------



## everywhere.local (12. Juli 2015)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Danke für diese sachliche Antwort !
> Für mich als Hardtailer steht nächstes Jahr auch ein Fullyupgrade an. Genau die von Dir angestellten Vergleiche haben mich auch beschäftigt.
> 
> Ich sehe das auch so daß die "Hardtailschule" einen zum bewussten achten auf Untergrund und Fahrtechnik zwingt.
> ...


ha, positives Feedback zu nem post von mir - dass ich das noch erleben darf 
Also ich komme in den Alpen natürlich eher nicht in Verlegenheit, mit meinem 4X/Pumptrack-Hardtail auf den Trails zumzufliegen. Hoch geht die Kiste schon gar nicht. Mit einem CC-Hardtail würde ich natürlich schon die ein oder andere Tour unternehmen - aber so nicht 
Manchmal nehm ich die Kiste eben und fahr etwas Pumptrack. Im Winter werde ich sicher auch mal den Indoorbikepark in Pfäffikon besuchen. Aber auf dem Berg oder im Bikepark? Sicher nicht. In Parks wie Winterberg o.ä. mag das gehen - im Gebirge wie gesagt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (12. Juli 2015)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Frage an die Profis unter euch: Einmal Fully immer Fully ? Oder fahrt ihr gelegentlich auch nochmal Hardtail im Gelände ?
> Wenn ja, aus welchen Gründen ? (Ausser Fully in Reparatur oder Umbau)


Ich antworte trotzdem mal 

Ich wohne im Mittelgebirge, und eigentlich gibt es kaum einen Grund, hier Fully zu fahren. Ich fahre einfach beides abwechselnd, ne nach Laune/Tour/Gruppe... Im letzten Herbst war ich auch mal wieder alpin mit dem Hardtail unterwegs - im Vinschgau. Und ich war auch schon mit dem Hardtail in einfacheren Bikeparks.

Ich sehe es so, dass das Hardtail eine strenge Schule ist, meine Lininewahl ist einfach bewusster als das, was ich oft bei reinen Fullyfahrern beobachte.
Andererseits kann man mit dem Fully einfach mal über grobe Stellen drüberbügeln, und mit der Erfahrung mache ich das dann auch mit dem Hardtail, traue mich einfach mehr.

Mein Fazit ist, dass es sich positiv auf mein allgemeines Fahrvermögen auswirkt, beides zu fahren.


----------



## scratch_a (12. Juli 2015)

Ich fand aber, dass es neben dem "positiven Lerneffekt" je nach Tour auch anstrengender sein kann. Kann zwar auch positiv sein, aber eben auch negativ  .
Mir ging es zumindest so, dass ich mit dem Hardtail schneller an meine körperlichen Grenzen kam und keine so anstrengende, lange Touren durchhielt. Mehr Traktion im Gelände und einfach mal laufen lassen sind einfach Vorteile vom Fully. Bei Asphalt und Schotter überwiegen dagegen wohl mehr die Nachteile eines Fullys.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2015)

@MTBLA
Es ist mitnichten so, dass man immer vom Hardtail kommt und irgendwann auf ein Fully upgradet 
Ich habe mit Fullys (mit relativ viel Federweg) angefangen, und den Federweg mit der Zeit immer weiter reduziert, bis ich letztendlich beim Hardtail gelandet und auch geblieben bin. Ein Fully besitze ich zwar immer noch, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin hat es eigentlich keine Berechtigung mehr, auch wenn ich es ziemlich mag. Auch in die Alpen oder sonstigen Bikeurlaub nehme ich mittlerweile nur noch das Hardtail mit. Allerdings kein Race-Hardtail, was wahrscheinlich viele allgemein unter "Hardtail" verstehen, sondern ein Freeride-Hardtail mit entsprechend abfahrtsorientierter Geometrie und "anständiger" Federgabel.
Generell stimmt es schon: Touren mit dem Hardtail sind meistens anstrengender, umso mehr je gröber das Gelände, oder je höher das Tempo. Man hat bergab einfach keine Pause und muss alles selbst wegfedern. Fehler werden sofort bestraft, man muss immer achtsam sein. Will man z.B. im Bikeurlaub mit dem Hardtail mehrere ausgedehnte Touren in anspruchsvollem Gelände machen, muss das konditionelle Level schon etwas höher sein, sonst macht das irgendwann keine Laune mehr. Auf der Gegenseite sind Spielereien und fahrtechnische "Tricks" mit dem Hardtail deutlich kraftsparender als mit dem Fully, da einem hinten kein Dämpfer samt Sag ins Handwerk pfuscht. Wenn ich zwischendurch einige Zeit nur Fully gefahren bin, überreiße ich bei den ersten Hinterrad-Versetzversuchen mit dem Hardtail immer total, weil es mit dem Hardtail so viel einfacher geht. Außerdem hat man auf dem Hardtail eine direkte Rückmeldung, was am Heck passiert, und dadurch mehr Kontrolle und kann deutlich sauberer Fahren. Auf alpinen Trails ist ein weiterer Vorteil für mich auch schlicht das geringere Gewicht des Hardtails.
Bei mir ist der Hardtail-Virus schon so weit fortgeschritten, dass ich mich auf dem Hardtail sicherer fühle und mehr traue. Eben aus den genannten Gründen, dass ich mein Heck einfacher unter Kontrolle habe und genauere Rückmeldung vom Untergrund habe. Diese Sichtweise ist aber sicherlich schon etwas seltsam und wird nicht viele Anhänger finden 
Im heimischen Mittelgebirge und auf einfacheren Strecken sehe ich das wie frogmatic: da braucht man kein Fully. Das ist nur langweilig, wenn man die viel zu wenigen Steine nicht mal mehr spürt.

Mein Fazit zu Hardtail vs Fully: ähnliche Geometrie der Räder vorausgesetzt, ist es einfach Ansichtssache und vor allem auch eine Sache des Fahrstils, was man lieber mag und was mehr Vorteile bringt. Fährt man vorwiegend auf Speed, und auch viel im Bikepark, ist ein Hardtail schon leicht masochistisch. Kann durchaus auch Spaß machen, aber einen Vorteil bringt es bestimmt nicht, und schneller macht es auch nicht. Fährt man hingegen lieber technisch anspruchsvolle Strecken (Stolperbiken) und spielt lieber als zu ballern, kann ein Hardtail durchaus seine Vorzüge haben, oder zumindest keine deutlichen Nachteile, so dass es einfach nur auf die Laune des Fahrers ankommt, was er bevorzugt.

Hardtail-Gelände 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/70204
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71719
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/72904


----------



## MTBLA (13. Juli 2015)

@scylla 
Danke für Deinen umfangreichen Kommentar. "Hardtail-Virus" find ich klasse...
Interessant daß Du den umgekehrten Weg gegangen bist. Ich bin eigentlich auch nicht auf Speed und ballern aus. Vielleicht überdenke ich mein upgrade auch nochmal... 



scylla schrieb:


> Generell stimmt es schon: Touren mit dem Hardtail sind meistens anstrengender, umso mehr je gröber das Gelände, oder je höher das Tempo. Man hat bergab einfach keine Pause und muss alles selbst wegfedern. Fehler werden sofort bestraft, man muss immer achtsam sein. Will man z.B. im Bikeurlaub mit dem Hardtail mehrere ausgedehnte Touren in anspruchsvollem Gelände machen, muss das konditionelle Level schon etwas höher sein, sonst macht das irgendwann keine Laune mehr.



Das erklärt auch warum ich manchmal richtig alle bin nach einer Tour. In unserer Gruppe bin ich fast der einzige mit einem Hardtail. Wenn es bergab ruppig wird und die anderen im Sitzen weiterstrampeln, bin ich stehend immer im erhöhten Aufmerksamkeitsmodus.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Juli 2015)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Aber auf dem Berg oder im Bikepark? Sicher nicht. In Parks wie Winterberg o.ä. mag das gehen - im Gebirge wie gesagt nicht.



Deine Meinung... Ich bin mit meinem Enduro-Hardtail viel im Engadin gefahren und das nicht langsam und mit ner Menge Spass. In der Lenzerheide, wo du ja auch oft bist wie man so liest, habe ich schon des öfteren jemanden mit nem Production Privee Hardtail gesehen und der hat es ordentlich stehen lassen.
Es kommt drauf an was man kann und was man will. Ein ordentliches Enduro-/Freeride-Hardtail fühlt sich auch in den Bergen pudelwohl und lässt mit dem richtigen Fahrer den Grossteil der Fully-Fahrer ziemlich alt aussehen.


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juli 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung... Ich bin mit meinem Enduro-Hardtail viel im Engadin gefahren und das nicht langsam und mit ner Menge Spass. In der Lenzerheide, wo du ja auch oft bist wie man so liest, habe ich schon des öfteren jemanden mit nem Production Privee Hardtail gesehen und der hat es ordentlich stehen lassen.
> Es kommt drauf an was man kann und was man will. Ein ordentliches Enduro-/Freeride-Hardtail fühlt sich auch in den Bergen pudelwohl und lässt mit dem richtigen Fahrer den Grossteil der Fully-Fahrer ziemlich alt aussehen.


ich habe (mehr oder weniger) ausdrücklich von *meinem 4X-Hardtail *gesprochen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Juli 2015)

Naja, da du noch von nem XC-Hardtail geredet hast, konnte man auch davon ausgehen, dass du von Hardtails allgemein redest . Sorry in dem Fall.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ein ordentliches Enduro-/Freeride-Hardtail fühlt sich auch in den Bergen pudelwohl und lässt mit dem richtigen Fahrer den Grossteil der Fully-Fahrer ziemlich alt aussehen.



Word!
Allerdings muss man fairer Weise schon dazu sagen, dass ein guter Fahrer auf einem Endurohardtail schnell sein kann, aber derselbe Fahrer auf einem Endurofully mit Sicherheit schneller wäre. Wenn es nur auf die reine Endgeschwindigkeit ankommt.
Ich finde aber auch, dass es durchaus zwischendurch* Spaß machen kann, mit dem Hardtail zu heizen, oder zu versuchen, mit Geschwindigkeit eine dreckige "Fully-Linie" zu fahren. Vor allem braucht man für denselben fahrerischen Anspruch (=Spaß) eine deutlich geringere Geschwindigkeit. Ich persönlich finde das gut, da es mir nicht darauf ankommt, eine Bestzeit aufzustellen, sondern weil ich einfach nur Spaß haben mag. Das kann ich auf Ballerstrecken mit dem Hardtail bei geringerem Risiko haben als mit dem Fully. Außerdem macht es irgendwie Laune, wenn man dabei sogar noch den ein- oder anderen hochgerüsteten Fully-Fahrer abhängen kann. 
Wer den Maxspeed des Strava-Segments toppen will, ist mit einem Fully mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit besser dran.

(*) wenn ich das nicht manchmal sondern hauptsächlich oder immer tun würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich recht schnell die Lust am Hardtail verlieren, weil es halt einfach sauanstrengend ist.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (13. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man fairer Weise schon dazu sagen, dass ein guter Fahrer auf einem Endurohardtail schnell sein kann, aber derselbe Fahrer auf einem Endurofully mit Sicherheit schneller wäre. Wenn es nur auf die reine Endgeschwindigkeit ankommt.



Das ist so. Bin ja vor kurzem vom BFe auf ein Nomad gewechselt und erstmal fast aus den Kurven geflogen. Habe die Geschwindigkeit anfangs etwas unterschätzt.



> Ich finde aber auch, dass es durchaus zwischendurch* Spaß machen kann, mit dem Hardtail zu heizen, oder zu versuchen, mit Geschwindigkeit eine dreckige "Fully-Linie" zu fahren. Vor allem braucht man für denselben fahrerischen Anspruch (=Spaß) eine deutlich geringere Geschwindigkeit.



Hm, wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, macht mir das Nomad schon mehr Spass. Aber eher gerade wegen der höheren Geschwindigkeit und dem Komfort dazu.



> Ich persönlich finde das gut, da es mir nicht darauf ankommt, eine Bestzeit aufzustellen, sondern weil ich einfach nur Spaß haben mag. Das kann ich auf Ballerstrecken mit dem Hardtail bei geringerem Risiko haben als mit dem Fully.



Die Geschwindigkeit mit nem modernen Enduro-Fully ist zwar deutlich höher. Wenn man also fliegt tut's wahrscheinlich mehr weh, aber ich fühle mich schon ne gute Nummer sicherer. Wenn es einen mal ins Unterholz treibt, wirft es einen einfach nicht so leicht ab. 



> Außerdem macht es irgendwie Laune, wenn man dabei sogar noch den ein- oder anderen hochgerüsteten Fully-Fahrer abhängen kann.




Das hat mir definitiv immer grossen Spass gemacht bzw. auch die ein oder anderen ungläubigen Blicke und nette Unterhaltungen beschert.



> Wer den Maxspeed des Strava-Segments toppen will, ist mit einem Fully mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit besser dran.



Ich muss gestehen, dass mich der Virus definitiv gepackt hat. Hier um Züri gibt es massenhaft Segmente mit langen Listen. Wenn man da vorne mitfahren kann macht das schon Spass und motiviert. Aber da war auch mit dem BFe der ein oder andere KOM mit drin was natürlich auch grossen Spass gemacht hat.
Man sollte sich jedoch kein Bein ausreissen um irgendwelche Zeiten zu knacken, sondern schauen, dass man in seiner Komfortzone bleibt, schliesslich gibt es dort nichts zu gewinnen.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit mit nem modernen Enduro-Fully ist zwar deutlich höher. Wenn man also fliegt tut's wahrscheinlich mehr weh, aber ich fühle mich schon ne gute Nummer sicherer. Wenn es einen mal ins Unterholz treibt, wirft es einen einfach nicht so leicht ab.



An den Aspekt mit dem Unterholz hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gedacht 
Ich hab bei überhöhter Geschwindigkeit eher Bedenken, wenn mal was unvorhergesehenes im Weg ist. Ein Ast, der sich in die Speichen wickelt, oder ein dicker Steinbrocken hinter einer Kurve, der einem das Vorderrad wegkickt. Da wickelt's einen unabhängig vom Rad und macht abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit Aua.
Wenn ich mal den Fehler mache, die (langweiligen) Hometrails mit dem Fully zu fahren, merke ich es aber auch meistens eher nicht direkt beim Fahren. Das ist ja das blöde, dass man sich dabei auch noch "sicher" wähnt. Aber wenn ich dann unten stehe, darüber nachdenke, was ich da getan habe, und zehn Kreuze mache, weil ich's überlebt habe, schwöre ich mir immer "nie wieder mach ich so dummes Zeug"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fixpunkt (13. Juli 2015)

Intressante Diskussion. Vor allem, da ich nach nun einem Jahr Hardtailfahren mehr und mehr über ein Fully nachdenke. Meine einzige bisher längere Fully(probe)fahrt auf einer Crosstrecke und hat einfach großen Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich auf der Strecke mit meinem HT schneller gewesen wäre. Es bietet doch auch andere Möglichkeiten, z.B. die Dämpfung vor einem Sprung zu komprimieren. Die Frage ist natürlich ob das bleibt oder tendentiell langweiliger wird?

Geschwindigkeitstechnisch hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das sehr auf die Strecke ankommt. (Interpretiere ich zumindest so) War letztens im Trailcenter Rabenberg und gefühlt der einzige HT-Fahrer. Nach Gefühl und der Stravaauswertung war ich auf den meisten Trails durchschnittlich schnell (also im vordern Stravadrittel (es gibt sicher viele die nur gemütlich fahren oder anhalten, etc.) und bin gut durchgefahren) wobei mir die einen oder anderen mehr oder weniger lagen. Anders wars im sog. "Rockgarden" der hat mir zwar besonders Spass gemacht, war aber erwartungsgemäß eher langsam. Auf Strecken mit vielen kleinen Wurzeln oder Steinen erscheint mir der Vorteil von einem Fully am größten, da musste ich schlicht Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen um Kontrolle zu behalten, ausserdem schüttelts einen ganz schön durch.

Von meiner bisherigen Beobachtung her lohnt sich ein Fully in erster Linie zum Springen und für mehr Sicherheit auf mittelschwerem Gelände  für mehr Sicherheit. Grundsätzlich etwas was ich attraktiv finde, auch da ich gerne im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten etwas Gas gebe.
Wie ist es aufdem Können entsprechend sehr schweren Trails? Letzte Woche bin ich den E-Stieg vom Brocken gefahren (naja zumindest zum großen Teil) und hatte viel spaß dabei. Würde da eine Heckfederung helfen, behindern oder einfach egal sein? 

Danke schonmal.


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2015)

Generell ist Fully oder Hardtail relativ egal, wenn:
- die Geschwindigkeit unterhalb einer gewissen Grenze bleibt, bei der es noch möglich ist, die einzelnen Hindernisse effizient mit Körpereinsatz abzufedern
- die Kraft ausreicht
- die Fahrtechnik gut genug ist

Mit zunehmender Erfahrung auf dem Hardtail verschiebt sich diese Grenze nach oben. Irgendwann muss man über das Abfedern mit dem Körper nicht mehr nachdenken, es wird intuitiv und man steht lockerer, entsprechend schneller kann man fahren und trotzdem noch alles wegfedern. Ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit bzw. "Rumpelfrequenz" funktioniert das aber trotzdem einfach nicht mehr, das kann eine Hydraulik dann besser als ein Mensch. Außerdem lernt man mit der Zeit, das Gelände entsprechend zu lesen. Sprich, wo kann ich das Rad hochziehen, um über das nachfolgende Gerumpel drüber zu segeln, wo muss ich mich "leicht" machen, wo kann ich das Heck in eine Kompression drücken, etc? Solche kleinen Kniffe machen es dann auch möglich, in einem Geschwindigkeitsbereich zu fahren, bei dem man nicht mehr jedes einzelne Hindernis abfedern kann, ohne dabei vollkommen durchgerüttelt zu werden, und außerdem spart es auch etwas Kraft.
Wenn man auf einem Hardtail steif steht wie ein Holzklotz, entweder weil die Kraft nicht mehr reicht, oder weil die Fahrtechnik es nicht anders zulässt, oder weil man zu viel Angst hat, dann macht das keine Freude und man wird ziemlich sicher irgendwann durch einen Abflug abgestraft.

Bei "dem Können entprechend sehr schweren Trails" ist das so eine Sache:
Entweder man ist so vertraut mit seinem Hardtail, dass man trotz Adrenalinschub locker steht, gut mit dem Rad mitgeht, und eine saubere Linie wählt. Dann ist es egal.
Oder man verfällt in den Hypnotisiertes-Karnickel-Modus, steht zu steif, macht Fehler in der Linienwahl. In dem Fall wäre man mit einem Fully deutlich sicherer und besser unterwegs, da es mehr verzeiht.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es beim E-Stieg relativ wurscht, auch wenn da schon ziemlich viel Wurzel- und Steingerumpel rumliegt. Wie gesagt, ausreichende Fahrtechnik und Kraft vorausgesetzt. Mit Fullspeed Drüberbollern geht da ja sowieso nicht (also ich könnte es jedenfalls nicht), ergo hat man genug Gelegenheit, mit dem Hardtail sein eigener Dämpfer zu sein, also schon mal kein Nachteil fürs HT. Sauber mit dem Rad mitzugehen halte ich da halt für essenziell, sonst verliert man bei den flacheren Stücken zu viel Geschwindigkeit. Mit dem HT über verblockte Flachstücke pushen und möglichst viel Geschwindigkeit halten funktioniert mit etwas Erfahrung super, ich persönlich finde das geht nicht wahrnehmbar schlechter als mit dem Fully. Viel Rumtrialn muss man am E-Stieg nicht, meistens geht's ja in recht gemäßigten Schwüngen oder einfach nur gradaus über verblocktes Gelände, von daher würde ich auch keinen Nachteil für ein Fully sehen.
Wenn man's in einem Zug runterfahren will, ist man mit einem Hardtail halt unten etwas "fertiger", that's all.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> An den Aspekt mit dem Unterholz hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gedacht
> Ich hab bei überhöhter Geschwindigkeit eher Bedenken, wenn mal was unvorhergesehenes im Weg ist. Ein Ast, der sich in die Speichen wickelt, oder ein dicker Steinbrocken hinter einer Kurve, der einem das Vorderrad wegkickt. Da wickelt's einen unabhängig vom Rad und macht abhängig von der Geschwindigkeit Aua.
> Wenn ich mal den Fehler mache, die (langweiligen) Hometrails mit dem Fully zu fahren, merke ich es aber auch meistens eher nicht direkt beim Fahren. Das ist ja das blöde, dass man sich dabei auch noch "sicher" wähnt. Aber wenn ich dann unten stehe, darüber nachdenke, was ich da getan habe, und zehn Kreuze mache, weil ich's überlebt habe, schwöre ich mir immer "nie wieder mach ich so dummes Zeug"



Also ich habe nicht so das Gefühl, dass ich viel höhere Endgeschwindikgeiten mit dem Fully erreiche. Der Unterschied liegt eher im Schwung mitnehmen. Ich bin je nach Trail auf 3:00 min vielleicht 10-15 Sekunden schneller mit dem Fully. Ich denke der Unterschied in der Geschwindigkeit bei nem Crash ist dann gar nicht so nennenswert. Das Untenstehen und Drübernachdenken habe ich bei Hardtail und Fully gleichermassen. Kann insgesamt einfach gut das Hirn ausschalten. Aber so ein Drübernachdenken ist doch auch irgendwo ein Teil des Adrenalinrauschgenusses .


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Juli 2015)

Fixpunkt schrieb:


> Auf Strecken mit vielen kleinen Wurzeln oder Steinen erscheint mir der Vorteil von einem Fully am größten, da musste ich schlicht Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen um Kontrolle zu behalten, ausserdem schüttelts einen ganz schön durch.



Dagegen hilft eine gut trainierte Rumpfmuskulatur. Probier's mal aus! Ein paar Wochen Situps, Unteram- und Seitstütz und du wirst dich wundern wie klar dein Blick auf einmal bleibt.



> Von meiner bisherigen Beobachtung her lohnt sich ein Fully in erster Linie zum Springen und für mehr Sicherheit auf mittelschwerem Gelände  für mehr Sicherheit. Grundsätzlich etwas was ich attraktiv finde, auch da ich gerne im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten etwas Gas gebe.
> Wie ist es aufdem Können entsprechend sehr schweren Trails? Letzte Woche bin ich den E-Stieg vom Brocken gefahren (naja zumindest zum großen Teil) und hatte viel spaß dabei. Würde da eine Heckfederung helfen, behindern oder einfach egal sein?



Bei langsameren, gröberen Sachen ist das so eine Sache. Wie scylla schon schrieb erfordert ein Hardtail z.B. viel weniger Körpereinsatz um das Hinterrad zu versetzen und liefert bei langsamen, technischem Geläuft direktere Rückmeldung vom Untergrund, was ich schon als kleinen Vorteil gegenüber einem Fully sehe. Mein Nomad zum Beispiel erfordert beim Hinterradversetzen und engeren Kurven deutlich mehr Körpereinsatz. Ich will nicht sagen, dass das weniger Spass macht oder gar ein Nachteil ist. Aber es ist halt anders. Aber das Nomad ist ja auch auf Enduro-Rennen ausgelegt. Also von der Geo und dem Hinterbau sowieso eher ein laufruhiges Bügeleisen, welches man dann eben wesentlich aktiver um enge Kurven "drücken" muss. Hat man sich dran gewöhnt macht aber auch das einen Heidenspass.
Im Grossen und Ganzen geniesse ich nun das auf dem Fully umzusetzen, was ich mit dem Hardtail lernen MUSSTE. Und ganz nebenbei sind meine Knie seeeeeehr dankbar mal etwas geschont zu werden. Die habe ich nach harten Alpentrails durchaus gespürt.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2015)

ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nie gemessen, wie groß der unterschied wirklich ist. müsste ich mal tun, jetzt interessiert's mich eh. 
vom gefühl her ist es halt deutlich schneller.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Juli 2015)

strava  Wobei es teilweise auch auf bessere Trailkenntnis und bessere Fitness zurückzuführen sein wird. Zumindest in meinem Fall.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2015)

dein HT hast du verkauft? Ansonsten könntest du ja einfach mit der besseren Kenntnis und Fitness mal draufsteigen und ausprobieren, woran es liegt.

Deinen Hinweis mit dem Rumpftraining unterschreib ich sofort. Wobei das radunabhängig was bringt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Juli 2015)

Nein, das habe ich noch. Aber im Moment reizt es mich nicht wirklich noch mal drauf zu steigen. 
Das ist Problem ist, mit einer Abfahrt ist das schwer rauszufinden, da es wieder eine extreme Umgewöhnung wäre. Auf manchen Trails mit flacheren Stücken wird es aber sicherlich auch an besserer Schwungmitnahme über wurzelige und steinige Kanten liegen. Vielleicht mach ich das Experiment mal, aber ab nächster Woche hab ich erstmal 3 Wochen Urlaub und bin dann eher weniger auf meinen Standardtrails unterwegs und werde das Hardtail auch nicht mitnehmen und bis dahin muss ich ganz dringend regenerieren.


----------



## Fixpunkt (14. Juli 2015)

Danke erstmal für die guten Antworten. Denke, wenn ich das Geld übrig habe werde ich mir ein Fully gönnen, rein zum spaß, aber nichts übers Knie brechen.



Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Dagegen hilft eine gut trainierte Rumpfmuskulatur. Probier's mal aus! Ein paar Wochen Situps, Unteram- und Seitstütz und du wirst dich wundern wie klar dein Blick auf einmal bleibt.



Das kann ich bereits bestätigen. Seit ich regelmässig Schlingentraining mache (übrigens sehr zu empfehlen) klappts wirklich deutlich besser. 
Was mir auch viel geholfen hat, ist Pumptrack fahren.
Aber sicher ist da noch ne Menge Luft nach oben mit der Technik auf dem Hardtail.

Was empfehlt ihr denn zur Gleichgewichtsschulung, wenn wir schon von schwererem Gelände und HT sprechen. Hab da sicher mein größtes Defizit. Nur Training auf dem Rad oder auch trocken. Hab jetzt mit dem Balanceboard von Nino Schurter angefangen. http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-nino-schurter-und-florian-vogel.385111.2.htm Fällt mir aber nicht leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (14. Juli 2015)

Fixpunkt schrieb:


> Was empfehlt ihr denn zur Gleichgewichtsschulung, (...)


Billigste Übung der Welt:
einfach Augen zu und auf einem Bein stehen, so lange es geht...
Stärkt auch die Fußmuskulatur


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Juli 2015)

Erste Steigerung wäre ein Balancepad statt nem Balanceboard. Slacklinen ist auch verdammt gut.


----------



## Fixpunkt (14. Juli 2015)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Erste Steigerung wäre ein Balancepad statt nem Balanceboard.



Hab ich auch, finde das Board aber Anspruchsvoller, da wackeliger. Die Line scheint mir super, wenn das Board langweilig wird, kommts her
.


----------



## Zeitzeuge (12. September 2015)

Hallo,
vielleicht kennt ja der ein oder andere das problem, man unterhält sich mit gleich gesinnten radfahrern,
mit dem unterschied das man der einzige hardtail fahrer ist.
Wenn dann eine schwer fahrbare strecke beschrieben wird und bremswellen sowie zugebaute ladungen beschrieben 
werden bekommt man nur fragende blicke.

Wie verhaltet ihr euch auf dem rad (Hardtail) wenn die kurve vor lauter bodenwellen einfach nicht schnell angefahren werden kann 
oder ein drop auf grund seiner landung (steinfeld, tiefer wurzelteppich am besten noch mit sofortigem richtungswechsel) nicht fahrbar erscheint weil ein einhaken in der kompression vorprogrammiert ist.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit das rad weiter unter kontrolle zu halten, richtungswechsel und positionierung weiter zu gewährleisten, 
ohne geschwindigkeit raus zu nehmen?
Bis jetzt umfahre ich diese punkte bzw. nehm schwung raus... kann mir aber vorstellen das es möglich ist. 
Problem ist die schlagfolge, entweder ich bringt das hinterrad unter kontrolle, dann wirds aber vorn leicht und andersrum.


----------



## everywhere.local (15. September 2015)

Zeitzeuge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielleicht kennt ja der ein oder andere das problem, man unterhält sich mit gleich gesinnten radfahrern,
> mit dem unterschied das man der einzige hardtail fahrer ist.
> Wenn dann eine schwer fahrbare strecke beschrieben wird und bremswellen sowie zugebaute ladungen beschrieben
> ...


Ändere deine Line so, dass du besagte Bremswellen umfährst, wonders landest etc. 
Die "Ideallinie" muss für dich nicht zwingend die schnellste sein


----------



## frogmatic (18. September 2015)

@Zeitzeuge :
das kommt sehr darauf an - wie groß sind die Bodenwellen z.B.? Unter Umständen kann man passende Wellen benutzen, um durch pumpen statt strampeln Fahrt aufzunehmen. 

Ansonsten, wie der spaßige Basti richtig schreibt: Augen auf, und evtl. alternative Linien suchen.
Meitens geht mehr als man zunächst denkt, aber halt nicht überall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeitzeuge (19. September 2015)

Ja da habt Ihr wohl recht, umfahren, andere linie oder eben angepasster von der geschwindigkeit unterwegs zu sein.
Sind wohl (leider) die einzigen möglichkeiten.

Edit. die wellen sind normale bremswellen ...nur möcht ich nicht immer da bremsen wo 60% der anderen bremsen.


----------



## frogmatic (20. September 2015)

Die meisten Bremswellen sind da, wo man eigentlich sowieso nicht bremsen sollte


----------



## Dan34 (20. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
das Thema scheint mir nicht ganz ungeeignet um mal nach Meinungen zu fragen...sorry aber muss ein wenig Hintergrund-Infos reintexten.

Ich, Mitte 30, habe mich bis vor kurzem (leider) nie so richtig mit Bikes befasst. Das Fahrrad war für den Weg zur Arbeit, Punkt. Habe mir im Ausverkauf Ende 2013 ein HT (Focus Black Raider LTD) zugelegt, um mal etwas mehr Bewegung zu haben. Geplanter Einsatzzweck: Hauptsächlich Forststrassen und Asphalt. Letztendlich habe ich erst dieses Jahr dann wirklich damit begonnen. Die kleine Runde war bald langweilig (Forststrasse hoch, Strasse wieder runter), daher habe ich sie etwas erweitert und musste feststellen, dass das ja Spass macht 

Nun stehe ich je nach Strecke vor Abfahrten, mit denen ich nicht auf Anhieb klarkomme (Wurzelteppiche, für mein Empfinden steil) oder die ich nur sehr langsam bewältigen kann (Schotter-Trails die mich und das Bike so richtig durchschütteln). Beim Klettern (steile Schotter/Schlamm Passagen) ist die Technik auch noch nicht ganz "da"  Ein wenig Fortschritt kann ich schon feststellen, einfachste Wurzelpassagen die das erste Mal nich ohne ein Paar Abstiege bewältigt waren krieg ich gut hin. Bei groberem und steilerem Gelände zweifle ich jedoch daran, meine Technik (in absehbarer Zeit) so weit verbessern zu können, dass ich mit dem HT locker flockig drüberdüse.

Vor allem zwei Punkte stören mich:
-Sattel: wenn's nicht direkt ein Fully wird, muss unbedingt eine Vario-Stütze her. Habe mir gerade heute wieder den Schniedel beim Gewicht verlagern angestossen 
-Bike-Robustheit: Was hält ein HT aus, das vom Noob-Rider gut und gerne mal falsch über hindernisse bewegt wird?

Würdet ihr in dieser Situation auch zum weiterlernen auf HT (mit Variostütze) raten? Oder wäre da ein Fully nicht verkehrt? Leider kann ich keine Sx-Ratings zu den Strecken posten.


----------



## scratch_a (20. September 2015)

Wenn dir das Rad von der Größe usw. passt, was spricht dann dagegen, nur eine Vario-Stütze rein zu bauen und damit weiter lernen?
Falls du dir jetzt ein Fully kaufst, willst vielleicht in 2-3 Jahren wieder was anderes *g.


----------



## frogmatic (20. September 2015)

Dan34 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr in dieser Situation auch zum weiterlernen auf HT (mit Variostütze) raten? Oder wäre da ein Fully nicht verkehrt? Leider kann ich keine Sx-Ratings zu den Strecken posten.


Von hinten: die Sx Ratings sind schnuppe, wenn es für dich zu schwer ist kannst du es nicht fahren. aber da kann man ja üben.

HT mit Variostütze reicht vollkommen - wenn du nicht einfach so den Sattel absenken willst, das kostet nur Zeit aber kein Geld. 
Mit einem Hardtail kann man alles fahren, es rumpelt nur mehr...

Wenn du dir über die Robustheit Gedanken machst - im Enduro-Freeride-Hardtail-Thread findest du viele Anregungen für Rahmen, die länger brauchen, bis sie kaputtgehen.

Mir hat es sehr geholfen mit anderen zu fahren, die gerne auch ein bisschen mehr können als ich. Erstens um zu sehen, was und wie man alles fahren kann, und zweitens habe ich im Laufe der Zeit viele sehr gute Hinweise bekommen. 
Hast du schon mal in dein Lokalforum geschaut - biker gibt's fast überall!


----------



## Dan34 (21. September 2015)

Danke für die Inputs. Dann darf ich das wohl von meinem Bike abverlangen 

@scratch_a Nichts spricht dagegen, solange ich noch was wegstecken kann. Die Kaufsucht kommt eh immer wieder 

@frogmatic Mit Sx wollte ich nur euch die Gegebenheiten "näherbringen". Ich kann eh nix damit anfangen.
Üben muss ich definitiv noch 'ne Menge, aber definitiv mit Vario-Stütze. Absteigen und Sattel runter- und hochfummeln ist für mich einfach ein nerviger Gedanke 
Werde mal den Thread und das Lokalforum durchlesen/-stöbern, danke.


----------



## Laerry (22. September 2015)

Dan34 schrieb:


> -Sattel: wenn's nicht direkt ein Fully wird, muss unbedingt eine Vario-Stütze her. Habe mir gerade heute wieder den Schniedel beim Gewicht verlagern angestossen
> -Bike-Robustheit: Was hält ein HT aus, das vom Noob-Rider gut und gerne mal falsch über hindernisse bewegt wird?



Hol dir auf jeden Fall ne Variostütze. Bin auch ewig ohne gefahren, aber es macht schon echt nen gewaltigen Unterschied aus, finde ich. Speziell auch, wenn man Strecken fährt, wo sich Anstiege und Abfahrten immer wieder schnell abwechseln.


----------



## /dev/random (22. September 2015)

Dan34 schrieb:


> Nun stehe ich je nach Strecke vor Abfahrten, mit denen ich nicht auf Anhieb klarkomme (Wurzelteppiche, für mein Empfinden steil) oder die ich nur sehr langsam bewältigen kann (Schotter-Trails die mich und das Bike so richtig durchschütteln).


Meine Erfahrung mit Wurzelteppichen: Eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit ist nötig, sonst häng ich mich gerne irgendwo ein. Je schneller, umso eher "fliegst" du über solche Löcher drüber. Es spricht auch nix dagegen, sich so einen Wurzelteppich mal genauer anzuschauen und verschiedene Linien auszuprobieren. Oft genug gibt's eine Ideallinie auf der man ohne viel Gerumpel durchkommt.
Zu den Schottertrails: Im Zweifelsfall schneller fahren. 

Lass das Rad unter dir arbeiten; neutrale Position, Schwerpunkt über'm Tretlager, Lenker locker führen (Stichwort: Attack Position).



Dan34 schrieb:


> Bei groberem und steilerem Gelände zweifle ich jedoch daran, meine Technik (in absehbarer Zeit) so weit verbessern zu können, dass ich mit dem HT locker flockig drüberdüse.


Viel fahren hat mir geholfen, auch mit Leuten, die besser fahren wie ich. Da kann man sich einiges abschauen!
Meiner Ansicht nach ganz wichtig: Nix erzwingen. 



Dan34 schrieb:


> -Bike-Robustheit: Was hält ein HT aus, das vom Noob-Rider gut und gerne mal falsch über hindernisse bewegt wird?


Wenn was kaputt geht, dann ersetz das entsprechende Teil. 
Der Hinweis auf den FR-HT-Tech-Thread kam ja schon, die FR-HT-Galerie ist auch für Anregungen gut.


----------



## DerBergschreck (24. September 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit Wurzelteppichen: Eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit ist nötig, sonst häng ich mich gerne irgendwo ein. Je schneller, umso eher "fliegst" du über solche Löcher drüber. Es spricht auch nix dagegen, sich so einen Wurzelteppich mal genauer anzuschauen und verschiedene Linien auszuprobieren. Oft genug gibt's eine Ideallinie auf der man ohne viel Gerumpel durchkommt.
> Zu den Schottertrails: Im Zweifelsfall schneller fahren.
> 
> Lass das Rad unter dir arbeiten; neutrale Position, Schwerpunkt über'm Tretlager, Lenker locker führen (Stichwort: Attack Position).



Du sagst es.
Sehr schön beschrieben ist das in dem Fahrtechnikbuch von Brian Lopes und Lee MacCormack:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/386883155X?*Version*=1&*entries*=0
Sehr empfehlenswert. Hat mich ein gutes Stück weiter gebracht.
Und natürlich sind gute Fahrtechnikkurse empfehlenswert.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. September 2015)

Aber sein tut es eigentlich so dass es mit der richtigen Technik, Stichwort drücken, ganz egal ist ob du einen ruppigen Wurzel- oder Felsabschnitt schnell oder langsam fährst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. September 2015)

Bitte was? Natürlich macht es einen Unterschied ob mein Rad in jede Lücke dazwischen fällt oder einfach drüber weg segelt.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. September 2015)

Ich hab auch nicht gemeint dass du in die Lücken fallen sollst..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. September 2015)

Das passiert aber zwangsläufig je langsamer man fährt. Dann erklär mir mal die sogenannte Drücktechnik.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. September 2015)

Sollte eigentlich eh alles im Buch von Brian Lopes stehen...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. September 2015)

Ahso...


----------



## Dan34 (26. September 2015)

Laerry schrieb:


> Hol dir auf jeden Fall ne Variostütze. Bin auch ewig ohne gefahren, aber es macht schon echt nen gewaltigen Unterschied aus, finde ich.


OK. Bin dabei, mir eine Marktübersicht zu verschaffen. Mit der Möglichkeit, mich ungehindert auf dem Bike zu bewegen, würde ch mir einiges mehr zutrauen.



/dev/random schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit Wurzelteppichen: Eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit ist nötig, sonst häng ich mich gerne irgendwo ein. Je schneller, umso eher "fliegst" du über solche Löcher drüber. Es spricht auch nix dagegen, sich so einen Wurzelteppich mal genauer anzuschauen und verschiedene Linien auszuprobieren. Oft genug gibt's eine Ideallinie auf der man ohne viel Gerumpel durchkommt.
> Zu den Schottertrails: Im Zweifelsfall schneller fahren.


Ja, die Theorie kenn' ich und die kommt mir auch glaubwürdig vor. Mittlerweile bin ich aber schon ein ziemlicher Hosenscheisser.  Tempo aufbauen geht nur Schritt für Schritt. Und ja, wenn ich mit dem Ergebnis sehr unzufrieden bin, gehe ich schon mal ein paar 100 m zurück und versuch's nochmal.



/dev/random schrieb:


> Lass das Rad unter dir arbeiten; neutrale Position, Schwerpunkt über'm Tretlager, Lenker locker führen (Stichwort: Attack Position).
> 
> Viel fahren hat mir geholfen, auch mit Leuten, die besser fahren wie ich. Da kann man sich einiges abschauen!
> Meiner Ansicht nach ganz wichtig: Nix erzwingen.
> ...



Danke, werde mir die Position genauer anschauen und versuchen, den Winter so gut es geht auch auszunutzen.
Die FR-HT Threads haben bis jetzt eher gemischte gefühle verursacht  Ihr/Die Jungs/Mädels machen schon Beeindruckendes mit den HT's, das sind dann aber auch ganz andere Kaliber als mein bescheidenes Bike  Ok, letztlich bewege ich mich auch bei Weitem nicht so schnell auf so viel so ruppigem Terrain...


----------



## Dan34 (26. September 2015)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Sehr schön beschrieben ist das in dem Fahrtechnikbuch von Brian Lopes und Lee MacCormack:
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/386883155X?*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> ...
> Und natürlich sind gute Fahrtechnikkurse empfehlenswert.



ToDo und ToBuy Listen ergänzt...


----------



## /dev/random (26. September 2015)

@Dan34 Das mit dem Tempo muss jeder mit sich selber ausmachen, da brauchst du dich nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Zu dem Buch: Ich empfehle dir die englische Originalfassung "Mastering Mountainbike Skills"; was ich von der deutschen Übersetzung gesehen habe hat mich nicht überzeugt. Das Buch ist kurzweilig geschrieben und verlangt keine übertriebenen Englischkenntnisse.


----------



## Dan34 (27. September 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> @Dan34 Zu dem Buch: Ich empfehle dir die englische Originalfassung "Mastering Mountainbike Skills"


Bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (23. Dezember 2015)

Bekannt von Downhill-Clips hat Phil hier eine heftige Hardtail-Session abgeliefert:


----------

